# casting for distance?



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

do you guys wade out in order to cast outside the bar , and what size weight is best all around 3 oz is what ive been using if it will stick, ie current wash ,and whats the deal with my fleas flying southwest and my weight heading south? that really pisses me off!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer to cast from dry sand with a long rod; 11-13 feet.



My usual weight is 3-4 oz depending on the current. C2


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't wade out, only tourists do that. :letsdrink


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

ok i guess im tourist then derrr:letsdrink do whatever gets the job done:usaflag


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I waded out today, you haveto sometimes and it pays...not today though. I waded almost neck high in hopes to reach"anything" Tried here there and beyond with no results. Casted 3oz and used a 4oz with the 13'er. Water was beautiful this morning, crystal clear..At one point I took all the jewerly out of my rigs, but that didn't help either.. Fished deep holes,shallows, east and west banks...raked lotsof fleasbut nothing. and thats my honest report there. NOTHING!

I saw Ricks Shaw's beach carttire marks dissapeearing over the distance never saw him. Hopefully he'll fill us with a full killer report today as usual.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I wade and cast from shore. It just depends where I'm trying to place my bait. As for throwing off your baits, are you really 'snapping' the tip as you send the cast forward? Or do you have a really stiff tip on the rod?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

if you are throwing your baits off then you are not letting your rod "load up"


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Ilike to wade out only if i have to pee.:letsdrink


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

If its warm i wade, if its cold i dont...either way it doesnt seem to matter...i suck at surf fishing :banghead


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

> *CJF (3/11/2009)*Ilike to wade out only if i have to pee.:letsdrink


Yeah that's usually when I wade out. Other than that, I cast from shore 75% of the time. If you're using a short leader, try to make it a little longer and like said, let the rod load up on the weight just before you throw it. If your leader is too long it will do the same thing.


----------

